# Unable to play Enhanced CD's



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi,
I have a Piodata DVD DVR108DX drive and I am unable to play Enchanced Cd's. My computer will only read the audio part.
I have the latest update for the DVD drive.
I am running Windows XP.
Any ideas?
Thank you,
Mark.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you able to navigate through the contents of the disc with Windows Explorer? If you have autoplay enabled of the drive, try holding down the shift key on the keyboard while inserting the disc in the drive. Keep holding down the key until the drive's front panel activity light goes out. You should then be able to Explore, not Open, the disc.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

i think xp has autoplay fixed as the only behavior.
so it can't be turned off and the shift key method
is all you can do.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

johnpost said:


> i think xp has autoplay fixed as the only behavior.
> so it can't be turned off.


I have it permanently disabled on two different computers running Windows XP home. I believe you reed to use something like TweakUI or a registry edit to permanently stop autoplay in XP.

Looks like MS killed the shift key temporary bypass trick in Vista but lets you turn it off completely.

*Windows Vista / AutoPlay: frequently asked questions*
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/7e1fe788-0747-4e00-895b-c3461b1ddd971033.mspx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I have autoplay turned off on this system, and it never starts for any media I stick in the CD/DVD drive.


----------



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll try a few of the suggestions but if I explore the CD I only see the audio tracks. Nothing else.
It's as if the enhanced section does not exist.
I'll try out the suggestions and see what happens.
Thank you.


----------



## markoz12 (Jan 8, 2003)

No, no good! Still the same.
If I explore the disc it only shows me the audio tracks. No video's.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

From what I have read, an Enhanced audio CD is a multi-session disc that has a CD-ROM XA data track in the second session. I am a bit confused by the DVR-108DX specifications. They show support for reading CD-ROM XA discs but seem to also suggest that the only type of multi-session disc they can read are Photo CDs. 

Maybe somebody else on TSG can decipher the DVR-108DX specifications and let us know if the unit can correctly access all of an Enhanced Audio CD.


----------

